# Kittens and fleas.



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*Four/five weeks ago our cat gave birth to five little kittens. Sadly the fifth didn't make it past his first day but the rest are bouncy healthy baby's of joy! The problem is that the kittens came right on in flea season. All of our animals were sprayed down with flea medicine and have flea collars on except for the Mommy cat. So now they have a really bad case of fleas. They're still to young to give flea medication, but any sort of method we can use to get rid of the fleas?*


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Look up Capstar, its a pill, but I am not sure if you can give it to kittens that young.

Otherwise, a bath with the regular blue Dawn dish soap will get rid of all fleas and eggs! (it will also strip any flea/tick meds you put on)


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

*We thought about it but we weren't sure about it before. They might be to young yet to be shown the horrible cat life of water.*


----------

